

Apple Becomes the Most Valuable Public Company Ever - greenback
http://allthingsd.com/20120820/insanely-huge-apple-becomes-the-most-valuable-public-company-ever

======
stephengillie
"Most valuable" is a highly subjective term. Apple currently has the largest
market capitalization. (quantity of public stock multiplied by current stock
price.)

